# New Stove, UPS, Error codes



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Got a new gas stove recently. Has push-button oven controls, so some kind of control board is involved.

Whirlpool WFG525S0JS

Power here can be flakey, blips, drops, spikes so I want to protect it as best I can. Added a CyberPower 675VA UPS that I had extra. Kill_A-Watt says the range only uses 10-12 watts maximum (temp sensors and gas valves I guess), even with the oven or broiler on and about 7 or 8 watts in standby.

Issue is that when I unplugged the UPS (fully charged) as a test, the range is OK for 2-3 minutes, then beeps and siaplay an error code. According to the tech sheet, the code denotes 'Keypad Shorted' which is obviously incorrect since it works fine on utility power.

Operator's manual says press cancel to clear the code which works and restores the clock..

Did this twice, same result.

Can a UPS confuse an appliance like that?

..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Use the warranty rather than trying to fix yourself. The only exception I'd make is if without the UPS everything is fine. Even then, the problem could be with your UPS, not all of them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I never felt the need to have a UPS for my range. We have a Ge Profile gas range and it is also loaded with electronics. If it works without the UPS, I'd just start cooking!


----------

